# Need help with fly selection please.



## WAHOOO (Nov 28, 2007)

If you could pick six flies/streamers/poppers for inshore wade fishing what would you choose. 7 weight/9foot. 

Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I was talkin with Lefty Kreh back in January. No I dont know him, I met him that day. I was talkin to him about fly fishing inshore and in the keys... He said this to me... "Just remember, If it ain't chartreuse, it ain't no use".

I can narrow it downt to three that I carry (mostly in size 2 and 4)

Clouser Minnow

Lefty's Decievers

Crazy Charlie/Gotchas



I've also recently bought some of the FlyLipps and tied some clousers with those. I havent used them much, but they look very promising.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

I would add a gurgler/popper, a bonefish slider (reds and trout love them)and a couple of shrimp patterns along with the list above.. which is a very good list.. and yes, lots of chartreuse.......


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, chartreuse is the bomb for flies, but as with other artificials I also like white with a red head and for some fish, all white is a really good choice.

Clauser Minnow would have to be at the top of the list. Deceiver is a really good choice as well, but I would absolutely add Dahlberg Diver (a great red bait). Also at the top of the list would be a good popper. I like the little foam poppers with the jointed feather tail. Sea Deucer is also a good trout bait. Lastly I'd say a good size streamer is good for Jack's and all sorts of other miscellaneos fish.


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

I would carry as follows. If there are big baitfish I would use big flies, for small baits use small. 

1.) big Clouser chartures and white 2/0 - 3/0.

2.) little Clouser chartures and white #4 or #6.

3.) big deciever chartruse and white 3/O TO 5/0.

4.) little deciever chartruse and white #2.

5.) bendback ( for grassy conditions it helps ) chartruse and white ( ladyfish love black too if that excites you ) +/- 2/0.

6.) soft foam slider/popper in a small size #2 - 2/0.

Good luck, Captain Clif


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

If you tie your own try the Flylipp on them. You will not believe the difference in action they make. Greg also has some patterns of his own that produce.www.Flylipps.com SHB


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Every fly that I tie falls into one of three catagories: clouser variation, deciever variation, seaducer variation. If you learn those three basic patterns, you can manipulate them to match anything. The first piece of advice I was ever given regarding fly fishing was "If you cant get a fish to eat a chartreuse and white clouser minnow, you cant get him to eat." although I don't believe that to be entirely true, its pretty damn close. If it aint chartreuse, it aint no use......How do you argue with Lefty?


----------

